# Backflow Preventers Versus the Mighty Irrigation 'Professionals' (backflow loses)



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

And people wonder why I have so many issues with so-called irrigation 'professionals'. As has been long suspected, blowing out a backflow preventer is acceptable practice, and well, if you break a few so be it. Irrigation *is *part of the plumbing system, therefore, only professsionals should be touching them. The BS in this thread was unreal, what a bunch of hacks. If you want a good laugh, I have attached a link to the site (at the very bottom of this post), the thread is called 'PULL backflow preventer' of all things. Happy reading, I couldn't finish it, my eyes glazed over. For those of you who want a sneak peek, I have attached a portion of the thread below (Watts and Conbraco distributors will no doubt feel a twinge in their Fruit of the Looms):

Originally Posted by *AI Inc*  
_If blowing thru them kills 10 out of 1100 , 9 out of those 10 were probably ready for replacement anyways._
I agree here. If we break something in the RP or the PVB, it was probably on it's way out anyhow. I'm not spending another 30 minutes on every single job installing a blow out port. If I was installing, I would put one in though. and if I did, it would be after the backflow preventer, with a bibb/spigot hooked in. That way I don't have to un-thread a plug, blow out, re-tape the plug, and thread it back in/pull it out because it cross threaded/re-tape and try again. Hook to a bibb device and open up. Less time, more money through the day. Much quicker to hook to the TC as well, as opposed to a threaded tee.

Here is the link:
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=290769


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Around here we have inspectors that make the irrigation/landscapers have a plumber on staff now. I forget the details, but it basically states they need a licensed plumber for ever so many lawn sprinkler installers they have on staff. The plumber must inspect the installation of the lawn sprinkler system, and make the hook up to the potable water. He then signs off on the work, which if there is any mistakes made by the installers his license is on the line.

Then when its time to winterize the systems, the plumber is supposed to go out and take the RPZ's off line. Where the RPZ is in the inside, there supposed to be a ball valve installed after the RPZ (not the #2 shut of on the RPZ assembly) That ball valve gets turned off and then they have a tee fitting that they can hook up the compressor to blow the sprinkler lines out from.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Here it's piping down stream of the BP can be ran by sprinkler guys.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Here it's piping down stream of the BP can be ran by sprinkler guys.


 The piping down stream is installed by the sprinkler guys but must be inspected by an on staff plumber, and signed off on before they cover it up.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That is what the code says Ron. You are correct. The bitter truth is, sprinkler installs virtually never get inspected. Sprinkler contractors pay a plumber to sign their install sheets. Sprinkler guy sets the RPZ, and pipes the system. Pi$$es me off. But, I already spend enough time hack hunting. I don't have time to screw with the lawn gnomes too.


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> their install sheets. Sprinkler guy sets the RPZ, and pipes the system. Pi$$es me off. But, I already spend enough time hack hunting. I don't have time to screw with the lawn gnomes too.


HAHAHA! Lawn gnomes!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> That is what the code says Ron. You are correct. The bitter truth is, sprinkler installs virtually never get inspected. Sprinkler contractors pay a plumber to sign their install sheets. Sprinkler guy sets the RPZ, and pipes the system. Pi$$es me off. But, I already spend enough time hack hunting. I don't have time to screw with the lawn gnomes too.


I have 4 sprinkler guys that call me to install the RPZ for them when they are doing a new sprinkler install. I have seen a few out there atempting to do their own installs and get busted which puts a smile on my face.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

A couple months ago, I was testing 2 RPZ's at a local newspaper office. 

Guy running the paper printing machine comes over and says "Hey, I used to put those in when I worked for xxx sprinkler service":furious::furious:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

In my area the plumbing contractor has to add to permit the tie in to service and the PVB for the irrigation systems. The Irrigation contractor also has to pull a permit for their work..on city or county water systems. On Reclaim or well systems the irrigation contractor does everything and the plumbing contractor has to install an RP on the main service unless city or county installs the RP on the meter.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> In my area the plumbing contractor has to add to permit the tie in to service and the PVB for the irrigation systems. The Irrigation contractor also has to pull a permit for their work..on city or county water systems. On Reclaim or well systems the irrigation contractor does everything and the plumbing contractor has to install an RP on the main service unless city or county installs the RP on the meter.


 
Same as around here.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

> No testing here, except for some commercial. Do what the hell we want here in the wild wild west


*sigh*


----------

